# Members photo albums.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess this must have been asked before but I think it would be great to have a members albums/pic's forum to show our cars and mods etc. Sorry if this is an oldie. I belong to an online motorcyle club with the layout very sim to this one. They have a whole fourm just for members who have thier own ablums in alpabetical order. What think thee?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/content/extra ... ID=gallery


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/content/extras/index.asp?navID=extras&ID=gallery


Thanks for that. I have set up a page but how do I now edit it DOH!


----------

